# Umbauarbeiten



## Heiko (21 März 2007)

Aufgrund von Umbauarbeiten kommt es in den nächsten Minuten ab und an zu Ausfällen. Ich bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## Heiko (21 März 2007)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten*

Die Arbeiten sind (vorerst) beendet.


----------



## Heiko (22 März 2007)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten*

Aufgrund weiterer Rückbauarbeiten kam es heute im Laufe des Tages noch mehrmals zu kurzen Ausfällen. Die Arbeiten sind beendet, unser Konzept wurde optimiert. Ich danke für Euer Verständnis!


----------



## Penelope Poe (22 März 2007)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten*

I'm not ready to make nice,
I'm not ready to back down,
I'm still mad as hell and I don't have time to go round and round and round
It's too late to make it right
I probably wouldn't if I could
Cause I'm mad as hell, can't bring myself to do what it is you think I should
(Dixie Chicks)

Ich hör gerade die neue CD - supergeil


----------



## Heiko (22 März 2007)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> I'm not ready to make nice,
> I'm not ready to back down,
> I'm still mad as hell and I don't have time to go round and round and round
> It's too late to make it right
> ...


Ja, die haben sich richtig Mühe gegeben.
Ich könnt mich heute noch in den A... beißen, dass ich das Konzert in München ausgelassen habe...


----------

